# Gto to Lemans questions



## albatross (May 17, 2011)

Can the 1968 GTO hood fit the 1972 Lemans. And do the bucket seats fit from the same years as well. Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Seats will fit but upholstery won't match.....I don't know about the hood. E


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I am pretty sure the hood won't fit. The 68, 69, and 70 use the same hood according to the catalogs I have looked at, but the 71 and 72 are different-they have a longer nose. 
Russ


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Russ is right, the hood wont' fit, the 68 to 70 has a lump in the middle, while the 71-72 have a small line down the middle of the hood. If you put the 70 front end on, then yes, it may fit. Seats should physically fit, but would look wrong, if you care that much.


----------

